# Whatcha bringing to the AGA Auction?



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll have a few things there, including Hygro Low grow, some misc. rotalas and ludwigias, and probably java fern Trident.

What are folks planning to bring?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

MAYBE

Hygro sp 'Rio Araguaia'
Hygro bold
Lamiaceae sp 
Najas sp Roraima 
Purple bamboo
Echino Africanus 
Hygro difformis sp variegated
Purple bamboo
Subwassertang


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Forgot two: E. Vesuvius, E. "Midifleur" sword... somehow I know I'll have more.  Tanks need a trim!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Softball sized clump of petite nana, plus a few smaller clumps; Huge mass of regular nana; another huge mass of C. wendtii.


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Possibly UG


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

My checkbook.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Limnophila Aromatica
Blyxa Japonica
Needle Leaf Java Fern
Ammannia Gracilis
Elatine Triandra

..and as Phil said, my checkbook!

Probably more that I can't name off the top of my head!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Sure hope folks are interested in Trident at this thing.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A bunch of Shinnersia rivularis (Mexican water oak) stems
a hand full of Hemianthus micranthemoides
around 5 Cryptocoryne walkeri plants.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> My checkbook.


:wof: LOL ... me too!


----------

